# First Audax



## compo (12 Aug 2013)

I have now entered my very first Audax. The distance is a very do-able 110 kms but the main thing is to see if I like the type of event. I will be doing it on the same Trek hybrid I completed the Dunwich Dynamo on so no worries about the bike.

I do have a question that I can't fins a quick answer to though. What are Information Controls. All I can find is that you are asked questions to which you have to supply the answers, like in a treasure hunt. Is this so or have I completely misunderstood? This event has 7 of these Information Controls. Is this normal for an event of this length? It seems quite a lot to me.

The event is this one: http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/13-73/


----------



## Milzy (12 Aug 2013)

Do they mean Marshals ??


----------



## compo (12 Aug 2013)

Milzy said:


> Do they mean Marshals ??


 
I don't think so.


----------



## mcshroom (12 Aug 2013)

The info controls are usually questions such as 'how many miles does the sign say it is to Longtown?' or 'what is the name of the parish church?'. You need to record the answer in a box on the card you get to prove you went that way.

You will get the questions when you start the ride, to stop people looking them up in advance but usually they are pretty easy if you are where the info says it is on the sheet.


----------



## mcshroom (12 Aug 2013)

Milzy said:


> Do they mean Marshals ??



No Marshals on an Audax. It's a different sort of ride to a sportive. The route will have a minimum distance and a set of controls (usually cafes or shops, but sometimes 'info' controls) where you need to get proof of passage which is either a receipt or a stamp from the control. Between these points you can choose any route you want (though it's usually a good idea to follow the one the organiser chose). There are no published times for an audax, as it's not a race. As long as you make it round between the min and max speed (usually 15-30 km/h including stops) then you are recorded as a finisher.


----------



## compo (12 Aug 2013)

mcshroom said:


> The info controls are usually questions such as 'how many miles does the sign say it is to Longtown?' or 'what is the name of the parish church?'. You need to record the answer in a box on the card you get to prove you went that way.
> 
> You will get the questions when you start the ride, to stop people looking them up in advance but usually they are pretty easy if you are where the info says it is on the sheet.


 
Thanks for clearing that up. I had visions of people on the way round actually asking the questions, I never thought of receiving the questions at the start. I said I had never done one before


----------



## Chutzpah (12 Aug 2013)

The actual Audax UK rules for organisers state that the answer should be easy to find if you're there, but not something you hunt for, so don't panic about having to spend half an hour on a treasure hunt! Quite often it's an answer that you don't even have to stop for, you can commit it to memory and then write it down later.

As mcshroom said, it effectively proves that you've completed the minimum distance for the ride.

Now, the question is, will you remember to take a pen? (I had to lend mine to someone on Saturday ;-) )


----------



## JohnTCC (12 Aug 2013)

This event is run by the club I belong to and I will be riding the event. If you need any advice/info on the day please feel free to ask me


----------



## compo (12 Aug 2013)

JohnTCC said:


> This event is run by the club I belong to and I will be riding the event. If you need any advice/info on the day please feel free to ask me


 
Don't forget your parachute.


----------



## jefmcg (12 Aug 2013)

7 is an awful lot of information controls. Drop into Argos and pick up a couple of tiny pens 

And have fun.


----------



## PMarkey (13 Aug 2013)

Also don't panic if you forget or miss one just ask someone at the next control ,though you may get short shrift if you ask for all 7 

Paul


----------



## RhythMick (13 Aug 2013)

What would be the point of entering an Audax, then cheating instead of riding? My naive soul doesn't get it. 

I plan to do my first Audax next month so good luck to the OP. Think I'll do the 160km Amber and Green from Sheffield CTC


----------



## mcshroom (13 Aug 2013)

There is no point normally as all you would be doing is cheating yourself. However there are a few places where people may decide to do so: -

There are a few points competitions (you get 2 points for 200km, and then a point for every 100km the ride is over that) that people may choose to cheat on a longer route to get the extra points they needed. Also there are some rides such as Paris-Brest-Paris that requore you to qualify by riding a series of 200, 300, 400 and 600km by a certain date. I could see the temptation to cheat on the 600 if it's your last chance to qualify for the big ride.

I would doubt that there was much, if any cheating in Audax, but the controls and proofs of passage are there to make everyone confident that this is the case.


----------



## RhythMick (13 Aug 2013)

mcshroom said:


> There is no point normally as all you would be doing is cheating yourself. However there are a few places where people may decide to do so: -
> 
> There are a few points competitions (you get 2 points for 200km, and then a point for every 100km the ride is over that) that people may choose to cheat on a longer route to get the extra points they needed. Also there are some rides such as Paris-Brest-Paris that requore you to qualify by riding a series of 200, 300, 400 and 600km by a certain date. I could see the temptation to cheat on the 600 if it's your last chance to qualify for the big ride.
> 
> I would doubt that there was much, if any cheating in Audax, but the controls and proofs of passage are there to make everyone confident that this is the case.



Ok thanks


----------



## PMarkey (13 Aug 2013)

I'm not advocating cheating  just pointing out that if you miss an info control , and it does happen, don't panic and think your ride is over or feel you have to back track 15 km to get the relevant answer as in my experience other riders are happy enough to help out.


Paul


----------



## JohnTCC (13 Aug 2013)

compo said:


> Don't forget your parachute.


 
Je trouve qu'ils me ralentir sur un vélo


----------



## compo (13 Aug 2013)

JohnTCC said:


> Je trouve qu'ils me ralentir sur un vélo


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (13 Aug 2013)

compo said:


> I had visions of people on the way round actually asking the questions,


 

There is. Am-dram actors are employed to dress up as jesters and jump out from bushes to make you answer riddles and do wee dances. True story.


----------



## Banjo (13 Aug 2013)

7 info controls on a 100 sounds like a right faff about. Many 200s manage with no infos and many more only use 2 or 3. I wouldn't judge audax in general by your experience on this ride. Good luck. Hope you do enjoy it and don't run out of ink half way round.


----------



## Chutzpah (14 Aug 2013)

jefmcg said:


> 7 is an awful lot of information controls. Drop into Argos and pick up a couple of tiny pens
> 
> And have fun.


 

I sent my wife into Argos the other day to grab me an "audax pen", supposedly though they only do pencils now! Humbug. I did suggest she nip in the bookies but she refused on account that she had the kids with her


----------



## mcshroom (14 Aug 2013)

Pencils would be fine


----------



## Chutzpah (14 Aug 2013)

PMarkey said:


> I'm not advocating cheating  just pointing out that if you miss an info control , and it does happen, don't panic and think your ride is over or feel you have to back track 15 km to get the relevant answer as in my experience other riders are happy enough to help out.
> 
> 
> Paul


 

Yup, it's very easy to do. You're enjoying a certain section of the route, or chatting, and before you know it you're a few kilometres down the road from the control. You've done the route properly, I see no harm either in politely asking if anyone else got it. No-one has told me to get stuffed yet, and I've always been happy to help others.


----------



## Chutzpah (14 Aug 2013)

mcshroom said:


> Pencils would be fine


 

I usually take an old filofax pen I've got that is small enough to fit in my home-made route holder, but I couldn't find it


----------

